# Farm Entitlements



## Heraldo (5 Aug 2009)

Does anyone know about the tax treatment of payments received in respect of Entitlements bought ? Cost approx. €105,000 & receiving €30,000 a year for 5 years. What happens to the Entitlements after 5 years ? Do you get a tax deduction over the 5 years for the cost of €105,000 ? 

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

